# Trot line thieves



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

What can you do to people who steal fish off a trot line? 

I have a buddy who caught someone checking his lines.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Call a GW and report them....I don't think they aren't allowed to touch them even if they think they are abandoned.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

It's considered theft!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

In my younger, dumber days, I'd been known to pick them up to see if anyone was having any luck. I sure wouldn't do that now. But they may have been just curious.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A definite no no Shrimptail hunter, more than a few commercial cat fishermen would go to great _pains( I don't mean theirs!)_ to make sure the culprit would never do it again!


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Was it right or socially acceptable to run someone else's lines.. He!! no, but if they weren't tagged with a gear tag he may not have a leg to stand on with a Warden... But if you tag them they would be seen and get run by every river rat out there....


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> In my younger, dumber days, I'd been known to pick them up to see if anyone was having any luck. I sure wouldn't do that now. But they may have been just curious.


Just to be clear, of course, I never touched their fish but it was till dumb. I could have been shot.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

It was a felony to steal catfish from someone back when I was a commercial fisherman on this lake. Might still be considered that too.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Back in the day we tagged our lines but never with a jug or bottle on Lake Houston. We used a weighted hook device and dragged till we got the line. If you left it overnight with a jug kiss your fish goodbye. Sad but true. That would be a hangin offense way back in the day!!!!!!!


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

They are clearly tagged and they not only stole the fish off the main line they took the clips and hooks with them when my buddy caught them. He was in a bass buggy and they were in a skiff so they just wanted to get out of there quick.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> In my younger, dumber days, I'd been known to pick them up to see if anyone was having any luck. I sure wouldn't do that now. But they may have been just curious.


Mark, I am glad you mentioned the curiosity thing. I have been tempted to look also, but have not. And I don't mean to take the fish, just to see. It is so tempting when you see a jug going crazy. But pulling up the line to look might cause a cat to get off, so I don't do it.


----------



## Lucky Strike (May 25, 2004)

I fished with an old friend years ago in Lake Brownwood. His trotlines were always set deep without a marker back then. He caught a guy running his lines so the next time he went he had has shotgun with him. The guy took off as soon as he could see that it was the man coming to run his lines. He had a smaller motor, but got close enough to stray the guy with bird shot. He never heard anymore from that guy and he never lost his catfish any more. Fun times in about 1968


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

lake houston is the worlds worst at getting your fish & jugs stolen!!!!


----------

